# IM BEGGING. TEMP ACCOMODATION (2 months)



## Fatema kassam (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm getting evicted and where I will be staying temporarily doesn't allow pets, please, I've had these cats since they were born and I cannot part with them, they're my joy and happiness right now and I'm helpless. I just need someone to take care of them for 2 months until I've into my new place.

If anyone is reading this, please help me, I'm begging you


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you tried catteries and rescues who have fostered?


----------



## Fatema kassam (Jul 4, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Have you tried catteries and rescues who have fostered?


Yeah, Catteries are too expensive, and the rescues will only take them permanently


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Do you have any friends who are willing to foster them for a short period until you settle? 
If not, you need to give a location of where abouts you are and more information. 
Good luck.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Fatema kassam: Where are are you/the cats currently?


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

She posted another thread but then started this one. She said she is in London and is willing to pay for upkeep as she gets her apartment. 
@Fatema kassam Come back and post more information please.


----------



## Louise68 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi I am in the same position, I have my two cats and I am relocating back to the Uk, I need temporary accommodation till I get back and find a place to live, none of my family can help me as they have dogs and catteries are too expensive, I am leaving Spain with next to nothing to be honest, it’s a depressing situation but my commitment was to my two cats when I rescued them and I can’t just abandon them or put them back in rescue when they have slept on my bed and being part of my family for 8 years. Can anyone help I am willing to pay for food etc, I am going back to the York/ Leeds area of the Uk. Plus flying them worries me, they don’t like being in a cat box let along the cargo area of a plane, does anyone have any experience of flying their cats?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jcatbird said:


> She posted another thread but then started this one. She said she is in London and is willing to pay for upkeep as she gets her apartment.
> @Fatema kassam Come back and post more information please.


 It is quite amazing how many ''desperate'' people post once and then go off radar . . . ah well.


----------



## Louise68 (Jul 20, 2019)

Calvine said:


> It is quite amazing how many ''desperate'' people post once and then go off radar . . . ah well.


Yes I think that if she had got sorted she would leave a message to say so.


----------

